# 01273 Blower failuer. Help SOLVED



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Got back from Holiday yesterday (it's been warm here) and my Air blower has packed up. The control unit all lights up ok just no blower. I've ran a code check on it this evening after checking the fuse first and I'm getting the follow,

Code 01273 Fresh air blower (V2) sporadic 003 - Mechanical failure.

Any ideas people ? :?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Have a look here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1404185&p=7513161#p7513161

Glove box out - 6 bolts then fan unclips like a bayonet bulb - give the fan a twizzle - will probably work for a few weeks & buy you time till the ebay one arrives.

Most of the recent Audi fans appear to be mounted similarly.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for that, I've just been out with my torch playing with the fuses just in case but no luck. I'll have a play with the fan tomorrow, weather permitting. :wink:


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

And here - post with fault codes - a PITA but not disaster hopefully

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=302574&p=7512106#p7512106

Good luck


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

1K2820015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok, had the glove box out this morning and then the fan. It was a bit stiff and had some debris inside, leaves and stuff so I've cleaned it out and given it a spray with WD40. So far so good. If it happens again I'll get a new one.

Thanks for your help. Saved me an expensive trip to the garage. :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

andys_tts said:


> Ok, had the glove box out this morning and then the fan. It was a bit stiff and had some debris inside, leaves and stuff so I've cleaned it out and given it a spray with WD40. So far so good. If it happens again I'll get a new one.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Saved me an expensive trip to the garage. :roll:


Mine packed up a year ago.

Audi wanted it in for diagnosis but had to wait for a couple of weeks. Took it to my local inde, who pulled the fan out and lubed it. Less than an hour - £40. He reckoned it was a common issue and easily fixed (as you did), but Audi would have fitted a new blower motor for about £400...

Worked fine until I sold the car last month.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, had the glove box out this morning and then the fan. It was a bit stiff and had some debris inside, leaves and stuff so I've cleaned it out and given it a spray with WD40. So far so good. If it happens again I'll get a new one.
> ...


Peaty poor really. Mine has only done 39k. I would have expected better form Audi thb.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn poor.

Mine was a 12 plate with only 12k on it.


----------

